# another german shepherd



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

commission to my client,,this dog has passed away recently and this is a present to his 70+ years old sad owner


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow...I saw that snd my face almost just fell off in astonishment! I can practically smell that fur and feel that cold, wet nose. Beautiful!


----------



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

woow nice !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Absolutely amazing !


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Simply outstanding Stanya, while it's sad the dog is no longer around you have in your way bought it back to life - wonderful!


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you all for ur warm comments,,,ernest the dog wasn't mine,, one of my client did ask me to draw this picture because of the death of a dog and to have this drawing for its owner as a lifetime memory present


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

but it is very sad that a beautiful dog is no longer around


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Again you drew amazingly real. You never have too many German shepherds.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you dleeg, u r right there is never enough of this kinda dogs,,like them a lot even tho I got a Labrador and cross between staff and spriger spaniel. Cant have gs coz of the size of dog and my house


----------



## Christamh (Jul 9, 2013)

awesome drawing. You did a great job capturing the dog.


----------



## BlackCatMagick (Jul 16, 2013)

That's impressive. Such lifelike detail, and the eyes are very soulful. 

Beautiful work.


----------



## ncartco (Jul 3, 2013)

Very good drawing..


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you chanda and ncartco


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

The drawing is beautiful. The eyes show so much emotion. You should be very proud.


----------

